# Hello from Illinois!



## Nick S. (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, new to beekeeping, well I don't have any bees yet seeing as I'll be a freshman in college this year, but I'll be looking forward to keeping bees in the future! Joined this site to learn some much needed information about beekeeping so I don't dive in head first into something I don't know much about but also to gain valuable contacts in the beekeeping community!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome from east central il what college are you attending


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 18, 2013)

Harley Craig said:


> Welcome from east central il what college are you attending


Thanks! I'm attending SIUC!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy the ride.
Weather a hobby or a business I find beekeeping rewarding in so many ways.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from the west coast


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Nick S. said:


> Thanks! I'm attending SIUC!


Keep your nose in the books and try not to party too hard, I did not attend there but a lot of my friends did apparently students there have named a shot after me ....... If you are ever at a bar and someone wants you to do a " Harley shot " you should probably respectfully decline. LMAO !


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 18, 2013)

Harley Craig said:


> Keep your nose in the books and try not to party too hard, I did not attend there but a lot of my friends did apparently students there have named a shot after me ....... If you are ever at a bar and someone wants you to do a " Harley shot " you should probably respectfully decline. LMAO !


Lol, I'll keep my eye out for it, but I'm not much of a party person.

I have a question, is there any Beekeeping events in Illinois, preferably near Chicago?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Nick S. said:


> Lol, I'll keep my eye out for it, but I'm not much of a party person.
> 
> I have a question, is there any Beekeeping events in Illinois, preferably near Chicago?


Not that I'm aware of but I'm sure there is I don't belong to any clubs and I do my best to stay as far away as possible from that area


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 18, 2013)

Harley Craig said:


> Not that I'm aware of but I'm sure there is I don't belong to any clubs and I do my best to stay as far away as possible from that area


Oh okay. And why do you steer away from that area if I may ask? I apologize for going a bit off topic from the thread btw.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The Cook-DuPage Beekeepers Association is in the area if you're interested.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?214940-Illinois


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Nick S. said:


> Oh okay. And why do you steer away from that area if I may ask? I apologize for going a bit off topic from the thread btw.


That is a dangerous question and one that if I answered truthfully I'd probably be banned from here for life lol let's just say its not the fine people that live there but the idiots they elect


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Nick!


----------



## bid (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Salukis! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! :thumbsup:


----------



## tedw200 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome Nick ! Enjoy the new hobby! it is fun and rewarding.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Nick S. said:


> Lol, I'll keep my eye out for it, but I'm not much of a party person.
> 
> I have a question, is there any Beekeeping events in Illinois, preferably near Chicago?


You just missed the Illinois State Beekeepers Assn summer meeting in Gurnee a few weeks ago.


----------



## nomad (May 15, 2013)

Welcome from Central Illinois!! This site is a goldmine of information.


----------

